# Genova-barcelona ferry



## 104640 (May 21, 2007)

Hi everybody. We are now in our 11th week of full-timing and loving every minute. Thanks to all that contribute to this website as we have got so much invaluable info from it before we started.
Anyway, wonder if anyone out there has any experience of the Genova to Barcelona ferry. Have got a good quote from the ferry line and they have stated we can camp onboard and we can take the dog. They say the dog will go in the pound on board. We would like more info re the conditions for the dog and can he not stay with you on board the camper. Also any comments re the experience in general would be great
I have looked and used the search forum but can no see no info anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry to Barcelona*

Hi

"Eddied" might be your man - I think he has used the Barcelona ferry in the past, but maybe from Roma.

I do not know why the dog has to go to the pounds as opposed to in your motorhome.

Send Eddied a PM.

R


----------



## 104640 (May 21, 2007)

Thought I'd post some more info and reply to my own request. we bit the bullet and we booked the crossing with a motorhome, towing a car on an A Frame and a dog. The booking was for the day after Italy's Bank Holiday so we were expecting it to be very busy. We were pleasantly surprised to find the Ferry was practically empty. We had booked with the option of "camping On Board" giving us the cheaper rate of 260 Euros all in (apparantly the full price with accomodation would have been over 400 Euros.) We were put on a half open car deck with just a few others. We were allowed to use all facilities of which were very good. The dog was allowed to stay in the Motorhome and as it was so empty we could excercise him on the car deck as well. Not sure if this would have been tolerated if it had been so busy. There were kennels on the top deck but these were not in the shade so didn't make use of these. The 18 hour crossing was smooth and we all enjoyed the experience and would do it again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Thanks for updating us.

The road mileage is about 550 miles, so even at 25 mpg, that would be 22 gallons of fuel, plus tolls etc, so the crossing looks good value too.

What is the name of the ferry operator?

Regards

Russell


----------



## 104640 (May 21, 2007)

The ferry operator is Grandi Navi Veloci. Website is www.gnv.it
For Camping On Board you cannot book this online but need to call them on 0039 010 209 4591. They speak good english and will then email you your ticket.
The prices quoted online do not give the discounted Camping On Board prices, again you need to ring them.
We thoroughly recommend them and would use it again.


----------

